# Thanks Lloyd



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the advise you gave me today Lloyd :thumb: . 
Once the quote comes through, email it over and i'll get the payment sent straight over.

Top man :thumb: 


Steve


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Send me your car instead  Just looked at the pictures, awesome mate!

I've fought off the man flu, nursed my sore throat and have typed up the presentation tonight so will fax it to the insurers first thing in the morning and send you an email as soon as it is all confirmed.

Cheers again.


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL. Only if you send me a rather large lump of cash 

Thanks for doing that again mate. :thumb: 


Steve


----------

